
Calhoun Who? Yale Drops Name of Slavery Advocate for Computer Pioneer - rbanffy
https://cacm.acm.org/news/220765-calhoun-who-yale-drops-name-of-slavery-advocate-for-computer-pioneer/fulltext
======
candiodari
Funny how many things seem to be immune from criticism like this. Islam, which
both advocates slavery itself (part of sharia, and nobody, and I mean nobody,
is seriously suggesting taking it out). To make things worse the originator of
the religion was not just a slaver, but one we would consider especially
abhorrent. He both fucked (ie. raped) and killed several of his slaves (oh,
and yes, he freed a few too). One might also look at the consequences of
spreading this religion, which started a millenium-long trade based on the
kidnapping of black people and selling them. The treatment of slaves in that
trade was far worse than any before or after.

And yet, all of that doesn't seem to matter.

------
chomp
University of Houston just recently dropped Calhoun as well:
[https://www.click2houston.com/news/university-of-houston-
to-...](https://www.click2houston.com/news/university-of-houston-to-rename-
calhoun-lofts-in-wake-of-recent-events)

------
jdhzzz
When will they drop Yale?

